# Living or ex. Bres-ships from danish shipping-company Nielsen & Bresling, Bres-Line.



## Roedspaetten (Apr 18, 2010)

*Living or ex. Bres-ships from danish shipping-company Nielsen & Bresling, Bres-Line.*

Hello in here...
Currently I´m looking for any kind of photos and informations of Bres-Line´s ships, they have had around 30 new-buildings in the last 50 years, bought 2 used ships and have had a lot of ships on time-charter, trying to keep their customers happy, fullfill the customers needs and fulfill their contracts at all times throughout the years. All these ships I´m seeking info`s and pics of, both while they were runned as Bres-ships or run by the company, (timecharters) and later info and pictures. I´m trying to find uot what happened to, or with, the ships in the years after their duty in Bres-Line ended...
So if you have any kind of information or pictures of these ships I will be very glad to hear from you...
We sailed a lot of timber from Sweden and Finland and returned, useally, with a cargo of China Clay...
The timber was delivered in lots of different places in England, Wales, Northern Ireland and Ireland, not so much in Scotland...
Especially the company had a contract of delievering most of the timber used in Corwall and Devon and that part of the country... I know the have had a contract for more than 25 years of timber-delivering to a town named Totnes up the River Dart... I don`t know if it is still an active traffic, but it lasted for many many years...
The Clay was typically loaded in Teignmouth, Fowey, Par and other places...
So I came to love these areas of England very much... I think the cornish humor, way of life, culture and so on are very much like the danish way. I liked it there and I had a lot of friends there....
Enough for now,writing this mail was a very nice tour down Memory Lane
Don`t know if this is the rigth forum for taking such a trip in thoughts about the past, but I trust you to tell me if I did something terrible wrong...
Sorry for my rusty english and bad spelling, but I haven`t really used my english for more than 25 years, neither speaking it nor writing it... So please forgive me for my failors...
Thank you very much for you patience reading this long mail and thank you for any infos on the subject that anyone of you can give me....
Have the most fantastic evening af look out for your selves and the people that are close to you all...
Regards from
Kent


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Kent. May I congratulate you on your english first !
Here are two Bres vessels both taken at Falmouth 70's or possibly early 80's.
The ASTRID-BRES and EVA-BRES.
Hope this helps? Good luck on the remainder.


----------



## Roedspaetten (Apr 18, 2010)

*Thank you very much...*

Good evening "over there"...ss... (Thumb)
You are the best... (==D)
I`m so glad you thought of me and send me your photos...
Thank you very very much...(Applause)
Let me know if I can be at any help to you, no matter what...
Can I add you to my Buddy-list...?
Have a very nice and cosy evening together with those close to you..
Best wishes from Denmark
Kent


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Roedspaetten said:


> Hello in here...
> Currently I´m looking for any kind of photos and informations of Bres-Line´s ships, they have had around 30 new-buildings in the last 50 years, bought 2 used ships and have had a lot of ships on time-charter, trying to keep their customers happy, fullfill the customers needs and fulfill their contracts at all times throughout the years. All these ships I´m seeking info`s and pics of, both while they were runned as Bres-ships or run by the company, (timecharters) and later info and pictures. I´m trying to find uot what happened to, or with, the ships in the years after their duty in Bres-Line ended...
> So if you have any kind of information or pictures of these ships I will be very glad to hear from you...
> We sailed a lot of timber from Sweden and Finland and returned, useally, with a cargo of China Clay...
> ...


Extracted from my book on Shamrock Shipping / Dorman Shipping Book

Dorman as timber merchants in Ireland had a long relationship with Paul Bresling and had many long term vessel charters. In the 1970's several vessels were given Irish place names like GALWAY in this instance.


LONE BRES / MALONE 
O.N. 401740. 399g. 242n. 684d. 167’ 10”x 29’ 2” x 11’ 0”
Post 1971: 499g. 318n. 840d. 200’ 4” x 29’ 4” x 10’ 10 ½”.
Post 1992: 397g. 301n. 840d. 
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 X 450mm) oil engine manufactured by Kloeckner Humboldt Deutz, Koeln. 400 bhp. 10 kts.
9.2.1962: Launched as LONE BRES by J. J. Sietas Schiffswerk, Hamburg (Yard No. 505), for Rederiet Nielsen & Bresling, Denmark. 
31.3.1962: Completed. 
1971: Lengthened. 
1972: Renamed GALWAY. 
1974: Reverted to LONE BRES. 
26.9.1977: Sold, for £215,000, to the Shamrock Shipping Company Ltd., Larne, and placed under Dublin registry. 
30.9.1977: Renamed MALONE. 
1978: Transferred to David Dorman & Company (Ireland) Ltd., Dublin, (Shamrock Shipping Company Ltd., managers). 
1982: Sold to Concord Leasing Ltd., Sheerness, (Nialed Shipping Company Ltd., Gravesend managers). 
1982: Sold to Naviera Jade, S. de R.L. (same managers), Honduras, and renamed DAMITA JOANNE. 
1982: Repossessed in Yugoslavia by Shamrock Shipping Company Ltd., on behalf of Concord Leasing Ltd., Sheerness, (Whitbury Shipping Company Ltd., managers) reverted to MALONE and Irish registry.* 
1988: Sold to Whitbury Shipping Company Ltd., Sheerness, retaining Irish registry. 
1990: Transferred to Honduras registry. 
1991: Sold to Oceanic Shipping Corp. S. de R. L., Honduras, and renamed ROSANA G. 
1993: Sold to Oceanic Shipping Corporation S.r.l., (FNK Shipping Ltd., managers), and renamed DALIA 1, under Cyprus registry. 
1994: Sold to G. S. Shipping Ltd., Honduras, and renamed CONTESSA R. 
1995: Sold to unspecified buyers, and renamed DANIELA. 
1995: Sold to Good Faith Compania Naviera, (Marcomar Shipping Lines Cyprus Ltd., managers), and renamed TRANSHIP I. 
1998: Owners and managers deleted by Lloyds Register, and remain so in 4.2004.


----------



## Roedspaetten (Apr 18, 2010)

*You are fantastic Bill....!*

Thanks for the info you have given me on Lone/Malone .....
I´m really greatefull for your help Bill...
Where did you dig up all that information on one single ship`s life....?
It`s fantastic...
Thank you so much...

It`s correct the Bres-ships was re-named in 1972-1974... And all were places "over there"...
The reason for this was several...
For a period of time Axel Nielsen and Poul Bresling were considering an outflag-ing?? my spelling is bad...sorry.. But I do my best....smiling..
And the were close to that decission??, and they had in forefront determined, that if it was to be done, they would outflag to UK or Ireland, based on their very good connections, personal- and business-wise "over there". 
Another reason was a dispute, or fight, with the danish seamans union about wages and so... By changing the names of the ships, and painting them grey instead of red, they tried to "play hide and seek" for a shorter period of time, trying to avoid a blockade by the international unions i different countries... The people who worked in the harbours, loading, unloading, drives of lorries?? an so forth had been to look out for danish coasters trying to be served in the harbours without having an agreement with the danish seamens union... By changing the names, and the coulors of the painting on the ships they could pass by without being reconnice-ed by union-menbers in the docks??, but after a shorter while the companys two owners decided to give up the fight and signed an agreement with the danish union....
That was the 2 main-stories behind that period in the history of Bres-Line...
In 1974 they changed the names and coulors of the ships back to it`s originals... So to speak...smiling...
Throuhout all the years we had a very good co-operation with and feeling for and towards the people in England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and Ireland... Onboard the ships there were a spirit of friendly-ness?? and joy, when we arrived in harbours in these countries... Many a crewmember on the different ships, made private mates and friends with the people "over there". And quite a few found the love of their life over there, and they moved over there to live and built up their family with wife and children.. Some stayed at sea after the wedding, but some went ashore and found so-called normal jobs...
So as you see Bill we were very much close to be an irish company paying our taxes to the nations of the British Isles??? An to become emigrants fully integreated with an in your society over there... 
The only Bres-ship ever under foreign flag were Silke Polax, she reg. in Germany and runned by a shipping-company in Kiel, at least I think it was in Kiel.. But the ship itself was just as fully owned by the two danish gentlemen, who owned all the other Bres-ships..
The ships who got their name changed was as follows:
Astrid Bres..........>>> Kim
Bresling Bres.......>>> Rathlin
Clover Bres..........>>>  Sligo
Dori Bres.............>>> Eske
Elise Bres............>>> Lee
Gerda Bres..........>>> Lagan
Harald Bres.........>>> Lizard
Ida Bres.............>>> Nore
Jytte Bres...........>>> Wrath
Kirsten Bres........>>> Brest
Lone Bres...........>>> Galway
Maria Bres..........>>> Shannon
Sine Bres............>>> Cowes

Enough from me tonight, I dont want to bore you with my stories about old days....
By the way, the company are inviting interessed parter, persons, friends businesspeople and the family to particiepate in their reception the 12. of may to celebrate their 50 years jubi.
I think there will be quite a few peole there that day... I`m trying to find old Bres-sailors on the Net and organize a joint trip all the way down through Jutland and to the south of Fuen, hvere the company is based... I`m looking forward to it...
Now it`s enough for tonight with me telling stories...smiling---
Have pleasent night my friends, sleep tight and have some sweet dreams...
I`ll be back tomorrow... (I love it in here)...
Regards from 
Kent


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

_Let me know if I can be at any help to you, no matter what...
Can I add you to my Buddy-list...?
Have a very nice and cosy evening together with those close to you..
Best wishes from Denmark
Kent[/QUOTE]_

Thank you for those kind words. I would be pleased to be a "buddy"
The first time I have been asked If I come across any more I will let you know Kent. (Thumb)


----------

